# Word of the Week - Week 35 2015



## SENC (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a long day on the road tomorrow, so decided post the week 35 word a little early in case time doesn't present tomorrow.

*parachronistic*
Belonging to an earlier time; too old to be used; primitive; out of date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 22, 2015)

I have some leftovers that are definitely parachronistic in my fridge...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 22, 2015)

One word @Mike1950 or maybe two words. @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

When a pair of opportunistic chronies like Henry and Tony throw in together you are looking at a classic parachronistic venture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2015)

VERY funny!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 23, 2015)

The first time Wilbur and Orville Wright had to jump out of an airplane, it was a parachronistic event.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 23, 2015)

Good word Henry, although if I were to use this word on kids I feel that I would be thought of as parachronistic.
It's got the "pot calling the kettle black syndrome".
Possibly I should stop calling people an ass. . . . . . . . . . . . .see how that works!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

